# battery types -- existing thread?



## ilyaz (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a thread here that gives a good description of different battery types and their scrap value? I've collected some batteries while scrapping electronics including:

1. Laptop batteries
2. Cell phone batteries
3. Batteries from UPS units
4. Batteries from RC toys that look like sets of AA batteries
5. Batteries from power tools

I don't have large quantities of these yet but I am trying to figure out if I should be collecting them or just giving them to the city on electronic scrap pick up days.

Thanks.


----------



## Emmjae (Apr 11, 2011)

Batteries from UPS units should be lead acid type. I take those to my local scrap yard and they pay .20/lb. They're basically the same as a car or motorcycle battery. As far as the other types I'm still collecting and will research more when I think I have enough to sell off. I would also be interested in knowing who might be buying these other types of batteries too.

Mike


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 11, 2011)

Emmjae said:


> Batteries from UPS units should be lead acid type. I take those to my local scrap yard and they pay .20/lb. They're basically the same as a car or motorcycle battery. As far as the other types I'm still collecting and will research more when I think I have enough to sell off. I would also be interested in knowing who might be buying these other types of batteries too.
> 
> Mike



Someone posted on the forum a few moths ago that the buy batteries of this nature. Do a search and you should come up with an answer with a little effort.


----------



## escrap (Apr 11, 2011)

We purchase these types of batteries at our shop. Currently right now we can pay on the following delivered to our shop.

Li-Ion-.95/lb
Ni-MH-.25/lb
Ni-Cd-.20/lb

On loads of 1000lbs 

Li-Ion-1.10/lb
Ni-MH-.40/lb
Ni-Cd-.35/lb

As far as the alkaline batteries go, I don't know that they have any value and think they may even be dollar negative.

Also note, When storing these make sure to cover up any exposed contacts with tape. These things can still hold a charge and will spark and possibly catch fire. 

Zack Morris
E-scrapPlus, Inc.


----------



## ilyaz (Apr 11, 2011)

escrap said:


> Li-Ion-.95/lb
> Ni-MH-.25/lb
> Ni-Cd-.20/lb



For small quantities, do you pay for shipping?


----------



## escrap (Apr 12, 2011)

Ilyaz, 

Those prices are the prices shipped to us. We do not cover the shipping charges.

Thanks


----------



## Ssider (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi;

Just an FYI...I work for an e-scrap company but I would like to give some input on battery scrap. We do a lot of lead and a pretty fair amount of rechargeable (Ni-Cd, Li-Ion, NiMH, Wet Ni-Cd) P=

Defenitely save them. I won't go into pricing because I tend to buy from commercial sources. All of my prices are therefore "skewed" in that I tend to assume sellers have large quantities.

Lead...
Oh my Lord how I love lead. It is so actively traded. A truck load of steel case, UPS or auto is as good as money in the bank these days!

Oh..and reagarding UPS batteries...there are often old UPS systems to go with it! If you are going after commercial accounts get those too. They can be sold whole or stripped apart for transformers.

Li-Ion....
Laptop batteries - there is a market for used, don't discount it! 

Cell phone (Li-Ion...but older ones have NiMH and Ni-Cd)- as a scrap generally the same as laptops, unless you have a buyer in the used category. There are also buyers of used cell phone batteries, but that takes some quantity.

Wet NiCd
I love wet Ni-Cd. There are still a few people that think they need to pay to get rid of it. Sometimes I wish I had a little bit more of an evil bent to my nautre. Enought said!

Edison Batteries - (Nickel Iron) - I don't think these have been made in ages. To me, worth the same as Wet NiCd

Dry Ni-Cd....you already know about that from other posts. They are made in the same sizes as alkaline batteries as well as rechargeable tool batteries and other sources

Ni-Mh - They are also made in common sizes. 

Beware of the following - 
Li-Ion from cordless tools. You see the Li-Ion and start to salivate only to find that no one wants them. To the best of my knowledge this is a different type of Li-Ion chemistry than the laptops and cell phone.

And an intersting one!...
Absolyte (Pb-Cd) - These are found in generally large steel racks or in steel cased material handling applications, however you will also see them in truck battery sized "soft shell". The smelters we use have the nerve to try to charge for them. We have active markets for them (currently).
They are NOT big dollar items....but as freebies they are great!
A lot of people think they are a negative value item. In small quantities they are, but if you ever gather a ton or so...well...don't hesitate to contact me (lol!)

A word on values:
Quantity is everything. 50 lbs of Ni-Cd is not going to make anyone want to negotiate with you. Lead is easy to make weight on and so actively sought right now that yards are getting more competitive for it. 

Again, I hope my information is not too vague and I commend you for going after this stuff! If I was a smarter person years ago I would have done this for myself instead of just working for someone who does


----------



## ilyaz (May 10, 2011)

Ssider said:


> Just an FYI...I work for an e-scrap company but I would like to give some input on battery scrap. We do a lot of lead and a pretty fair amount of rechargeable (Ni-Cd, Li-Ion, NiMH, Wet Ni-Cd)



Ssider, thanks for the details!

Now, another question: what's the best way of shipping them? I have about 20 lbs of laptop Li-Ion batteries that I wanted to put on eBay. I was half-way though creating a posting when I read this:

http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/601.htm#1064962

Section "10.20.6 Secondary Lithium-ion (Rechargeable) Cells and Batteries" states at the end that 

*"b. The mailpiece must not contain more than 3 batteries."*

So even if I ship them via USPS Parcel Post, I still need to send 3 at a time?! This does not make much sense.

Is there a better way of shipping these?

Thanks.


----------



## seawolf (May 11, 2011)

Fed-ex / UPS ground.
Mark


----------



## gold4mike (May 12, 2011)

ilyaz,

Thanks for that info. I shipped a full flat rate box of laptop batteries a few months ago and didn't know I was doing something illegal at the time.


----------



## californiacatalyst (May 14, 2011)

anybody have good prices for auto used auto batteries? Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2011)

We get $5.00 each for them at the local scrap yard.


----------



## zito (May 14, 2011)

Claudie said:


> We get $5.00 each for them at the local scrap yard.



If you shop around, you might be able to get a better price for them. I work for a metal recycling company (we deal in batteries, catalytic converters, and non-ferrous scrap) and we currently pay $10 per piece, $16 for the group 31s. We currently receive $0.40 per lb. when we sell. A lot of our customers are smaller ones, such as scrappers who drive up and down back alleys picking up what they can, bringing 2-3 batts at a time to our shop. This is in a good sized city, so it's a fairly competitive market. You may have to travel to a larger market, but if you generate enough scrap it might be worth it.


----------

